

How Buffer was featured on over 100 blogs in just 2 months - LeonW
http://askaaronlee.com/bufferapp/

======
pstack
More evidence that it's hard to fail when your business plan is built around
catering to attention-whores and spammers. It's sort of the "invest in staple
vices like beer, no matter what the economic climate" of the modern age.

~~~
LeonW
Hi Pstack, oh right, I totally understand your view and you are right it is
sometimes quite hard to differentiate between Apps that make your life easier
and those that turn you into mindless bots.

We take every step possible not to cross that line with Buffer and a recent
feature of "tweet now" hopefully puts us safely on the "make me more
efficient" side of things instead of "make me a spammer".

What do you think about that? Would love to hear your views.

~~~
IsaacL
Hey, good to find you on here. I've been impressed by the way you've managed
to promote Buffer - you've certainly worked hard on it. It seems like you've
also gotten good at writing promotional copy, especially since English isn't
your native language.

Anyway, personally, whenever I hear a marketing 2.0-type person talk about
"relationships" and "conversations", I feel like there's a bit of dishonesty
going on. The truth is the marketer has something to sell, that's their real
priority, and there's nothing wrong with that. But again, just my opinion.
Would love to hear your views...

~~~
LeonW
Isaac, good to see you here too.

Thanks for the kind words, yep I really try my best to spread the word about
Buffer.

You are absolutely right I think, there is always a bad ring to it when you
hear that. And I tried to state clearly that my intention of course is to
drive traffic.

Yet, I also don't want to deny the fact that you meet a lot of great people
and have great chats, which genuinely turn out to be helpful. Maybe it really
comes down to what you do about each and every situation. If you take the
human element as serious as the traffic building part, it is a good
combination. Not sure what you think about that, let me know :)

------
askaaronlee
Awesome blog post Leon! thanks for sharing.

